# Look What My Job Paid Me!!!!



## modtheworld44 (Apr 6, 2015)

For all

Just thought I would let yall see what I got paid for two 12hour days of work.Keep in mind that when I bought the material spot was around $1167.00 an ounce and I sold at $1218.10 earlier today and made $499.42.So how much an hour was that I made.Sure beats $10.00 an hour in my opinion.Thanks in advance.

P.S one of my most favorite sayings "You can learn a lot from a Dummy".



modtheworld44


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mod is this from the first big load or the last small load on the tail gate?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 6, 2015)

Mod, I don't want to rain on your success, but it's hard to answer your question. You didn't mention how much the material cost when you bought it. If it was free, that's great. If you bought it, you have to subtract the cost. You also didn't mention what you paid for chemicals, or what it will cost you to treat and dispose of the waste.

I'm not trying to be mean or critical, but if you only tell us what you sold the refined gold for, you don't provide a complete picture. If the material and chemicals were free, and you have no cost to deal with the waste, you made around $20.00 an hour. If you paid $250 for the material, chemicals, and waste disposal, you made more like $10.00 an hour.

Dave


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 6, 2015)

From which lot has this been? Congratulations if this has been from the 100$ lot! Then it would not have made the great difference, if you had paid 40$ instead of 100 - 2,50$ more per hour?... In the end everyone is alone out there, no one else can make your decisions. Someone could think, you were just lucky, time will show. I think the advices they gave are fair enough and I would still consider them.

Well done, brother!


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 6, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Mod is this from the first big load or the last small load on the tail gate?



Barren Realms 007

I still have all the gold from the register boards,because I'm waiting till I finish the foils. Then I can refine all that gold at once.One button is from the fingers out of the big load and one is from half of my previously bought project(which yall haven't seen yet).The third button is from left over powders from older projects that I was sitting on because of spot prices and the powders from the Bus bars from the big load combined.That's the only material I've run so far from the big load.
So yall can look forward to many more pictures like these,right here in this thread.Will I share my hard earned data with yall,well if the tone of the forum keeps riding me.......I was trying to share that in my actual threads, so that new people to the forum could have a place to get at least some base data.Yes I know that not everyone will get the same Yields!Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Palladium (Apr 6, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey Mod44, I think they only want to help you. Everything's good. Though I understand that you are highly motivated now to "show us all" - everyone would feel this way.

But the only one you have to show proof is yourself. 

Nice work!! I wouldn't have been able to process this completely in only two days.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 6, 2015)

modtheworld44 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mod is this from the first big load or the last small load on the tail gate?
> ...




That's good. 2 of the button's look good one still looked a little dirty. But that is a good job and I will give you an A for effort. 

Please don't every take what I say to you as down grading you, I am not doing that. I just try to get you to look at the bigger picture on what your over all expenses are and your time involved is. I want nothing but success for you but I want you to have it with compleatly open eyes and not just what you get off of the final product wirth rose colored glasses. That is what every one want's for you here on the forum.

Keep up the good work and keep showing the button's.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 6, 2015)

modtheworld44 said:


> One button is from the fingers out of the big load and one is from half of my previously bought project(which yall haven't seen yet).The third button is from left over powders from older projects


So you did have costs for the material. When you try to figure out what your hourly wage is, you have to take your cost of acquisition into account. If the feedstock is free, you made $20.00 an hour. If the feedstock cost $500.00, you made nothing. I'm not saying it did, I'm just trying to help you understand how to view things from a business point of view.



> So yall can look forward to many more pictures like these,right here in this thread.Will I share my hard earned data with yall,well if the tone of the forum keeps riding me.......I was trying to share that in my actual threads, so that new people to the forum could have a place to get at least some base data.


I don't know if you felt my post was riding you. It wasn't intended that way. As Barren said, I'm not trying to bring you down. I spent many years in business. There is a popular adage that says "There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics." It means that people can use numbers to support just about any point of view. You told us you spent 24 hours refining and that you "made" nearly $500.00 for your time, supporting your feeling that you're making more than $10.00 an hour. I'm sorry, I probably just sound like I'm trying to put you down. I'm really not. I just don't know how to say it any better.

Looked at a different way, how many people know how to take a bunch of electronic scrap and turn it into refined gold!? Congratulations. 8) 

Dave


----------



## butcher (Apr 7, 2015)

I would be happy too with that gold in my pocket.

Even if it cost me a few hours of labor, or a couple of almost worthless dollars.

I haven't been following the thread so I can't say if you made money in this business venture or not, but you have some pretty solid gold in your pocket ant that is worth a lot, in my humble worthless opinion, worth even more, when you proudly recovered and refined the gold yourself.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 7, 2015)

A pretty benign way to look at this is by making a comparison to gambling. 
I used to live in Utah, with but a two hour drive to Wendover, where gambling was legal. I can't tell you the huge number of folks I asked if the won or lost, but rarely did anyone tell me they lost. Sure, they hit a few jackpots on the nickel or dime machines, but that may or may not be winning. What really matters is what you have after the smoke clears. If you left home with (as an example) ten bucks, but came back home with more, yeah, you won. However, if you left home with the same ten bucks, and came home broke, that, in my mind, isn't winning, in spite of having hit a jackpot or two. If you won, show me the cash! 

The bottom line is what matters. If, after you have discounted your costs, chemicals, cost of procuring materials, any other hidden costs (perhaps you broke a beaker or two, which must be replaced), you can then determine how much you've made in the process of refining. Divide the balance of money by the hours you've worked. That will determine your profit (assuming there was one). 

The real purpose of others saying things that you may be taking personally is to help educate others, some of whom may not understand the dynamics involved in refining. Be proud of the good work you've accomplished, and try to understand the these guys are trying to help you, not hinder you. Words that may seem unkind may be the very words you need to gain a proper understanding. I'd like to think that's their purpose. 

Well done, thus far! You can be proud of the work you've done, and I'm hoping that you make a profit. If you don't, consider this as part of the price you must pay to gain the needed education for successful operation in the future. Education isn't cheap. 8) 

Harold


----------



## jeneje (Apr 7, 2015)

Mod, you say, you want to share some base data for new members. Great!!! Lets start with how much weight you have. What was the total cost of the material. How much time did it take to go and get it? What was the fuel costs?, Did you have any costs for repairs to your vehicle? 

Now, how much time did you spend loading, unloading and separating the material? How much time did you spend removing pins, IC chips, other valuables? How much of it was scrap metal? (weight and selling price), How much time did you spend loading, unloading and separating the scrap metal, how much in fuel to take it to the scrap yard? How much aluminum verses steel did you have? 

What was the weight of the material you recovered and processed? How much chemicals did you use, what type and costs? How long did it take to recover and process the material?

Put some actual numbers to these questions with proof to back up your claim. 

I don't think you made anything. I think you got some of your money back,- but made anything - *NO*. If it is true real data it will withstand any claims, any member will have to dispute it. 

I have read every thread and post you have written, i employ you to prove me wrong here.

I have said this before, a hobby is something you do in your spare time, if, you are buying material it is a job. Having a job means you have to make a profit after expenses. I don't see a profit being made with what you brought.

The tone toward you have nothing to do with the forum. It has to do with the facts. Well, actually, matter of fact the tone of this forum does, it represents the facts and from what i am reading i see a lot of "*what if's*" in your threads.

There are thousands of members here and some of us would like for you to explain how you made a profit by answering the questions above. Showing a few buttons and saying you made money don't prove anything other then you can get a little gold. Anybody can do this with AP and some ram. 

Ken

edited for spelling

Mod, one other thing, when you come face-to-face with the people who run the place, RDBS (Razzel dazzel bull sh*t) won't hold up. When you make a claim - post the proper information to verify what is posted.


----------



## heliman4141 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have to totally agree with all the posts above about making ANY profits at the hobby level,
No way its going to happen unless you get the material for free or by the ton daily period by owing a recycle center or deal with a jeweler etc.....
Also, forget getting great prices on Gold UNLESS its twice refined, again, no way its 24k or even 995 for that matter til you twice refine using the usual backyard methods.
Ive twice refined all my Gold & you get crystal effects in the buttons & nice pipes on squeakly bright clan Gold buttons everytime. So much time is involved that im 100% certain im in the black but that is ok I knew it is a hobby & I never expected to make money without some sort of free or almost free endless supply coming in. 
This is a very unhealthy dangerious hobby also so I hope your containing your refining in 5 gal buckets with loose lids at least or better yet using a hoodvent & scrubber. I use 5 gal buckets & allow all noxing to completly stop before I even attempt to get close to it and & place a box fan blowing at my side when I investigate the progress. No Gold is worth bad health.

Im doing 2 batches now myself but I got all my material for free ( took a LOT of spreading the word around that I want all PCs from anyone) & I already have all chemicals so im in the green this season FINALLY but I still am subtracting my materials & adding up my time just to see where that gets me.......... 8) 
Ill tell you one thing Ill never give up my day job as a Plumber, one hr. a day & I make more then any Gold refining can do in a day at this small level.
Dave


----------



## jason_recliner (Apr 7, 2015)

jeneje said:


> I don't think you made anything. I think you got some of your money back,- but made anything *NO*. If it is true real data it will withstand any claims, any member will have to dispute it.
> 
> I have read every thread and post you have written, i employ you to prove me wrong here.
> 
> I have said this before, a hobby is something you do in your spare time, if, you are buying material it is a job. Having a job means you have to make a profit after expenses. I don't see a profit being made with what you brought.


Sorry Ken but I have to disagree. I have been at this for over a year and have "spent money". Plenty of money. And time. Oh, so much time; I can't even estimate how many hundred hours I've dedicated to learning and practising. And the result? So far, I've managed to collect so little a mass of gold that I'd be too embarrassed to reveal the number to my peers*.



> i employ you to prove me wrong here.


 With no disrespect intended, unless you're paying him, I am sure you mean implore.

Financial outlay? I've bought beakers. I've bought funnels. I've bought hydrochloric acids, precipitants and electronic scales. An IR Thermometer. A new coffee maker to replace the one that now warms my "other" fluids. Gloves. Respirator. Filter papers. Coffee filters. Copper sheets and solid copper blocks. Builder's lime. Caustic Soda. A replacement coffee grinder. A portable stove. Gas cylinders. Battery acid. Coffee beans; I think you're getting the picture.

It's a hobby. Forget spare time, I do it all weekend when I should be mowing. A return from it would be great but it is a love that costs hours and dollars.

* Peers: Ha. the very word carries an unjustifiable connotation of being their equal. I'm just a hack. But... I can do science, me.


----------



## jeneje (Apr 7, 2015)

jason_recliner said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you made anything. I think you got some of your money back,- but made anything *NO*. If it is true real data it will withstand any claims, any member will have to dispute it.
> ...


Jason, this post makes no sense to me. You are saying - you disagree and you have that right and i respect that. Yet, you write you have hundreds, even thousands of hours of time and money invested in material and equipment, but show no return other then education. 

At what point will you decide the education is over and you need to start to make your money back. You state you let your job go when you should be doing it and making money but, instead you do your hobby and spend money that according to you - you want see back. Am i missing something here?

Ken


----------



## Palladium (Apr 7, 2015)

Almost no artist plans on making money from his art in the beginning. That's why hes a true artist. Its a labor of love!


----------



## jeneje (Apr 7, 2015)

Palladium said:


> Almost no artist plans on making money from his art in the beginning. That's why hes a true artist. Its a labor of love!


I guess that is why they call them "*Starving Artist*" :lol: I had too Ralph. Don't get mad....

Ken


----------



## Geo (Apr 7, 2015)

Back in the 90's, I so wanted to get the gold I could see on electronic scrap in my hand relatively pure. Today, I can do that and more. I am sure that I can reclaim and purify gold from electronics. If I counted all the time spent and the cost of everything I spent (including my health) I will never make a profit even if I made a million dollars. I remember back when I was a child, I would scour the landscape looking for a piece of window screen which I would take to the alley and sift the sand and dirt looking for glass beads that was prolific in the 60's called "love beads" and there was so many, I eventually found enough to thread on a necklace. I can't tell how many hours I sat in the alley sifting dirt. As a child, it didn't occur to me that I was wasting time because I was doing something I wanted to do. If you are doing something you love and want to do, can you truly call it work? If there was nothing else you would want to do, can you count that time as an expense? If I pay $100 for something and I spend X amount of time doing something I want to do to turn it into $200, does that mean I made $100 profit no matter how much time it took me to do it? It depends on whether I enjoy doing what I was doing while I was doing it. If I were doing it purely for profit, then I would add up my time and all expenses and check the bottom line. If it was a labor of love then time and expense makes no difference. That's the difference between a hobby and a job. I may spend $50 to go fishing and (hopefully) have fish for dinner. I could just go buy the fish for a few dollars and have a fish dinner but the fish dinner is not the objective. It's the whole fishing trip that makes the expense worth it.

Jerry may have worded the topic in the wrong way or maybe he feels he made that as profit, either way, he gained the experience in the refine and is happy with the payout.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 7, 2015)

Learning is both my work and my hobby and often I could not tell, if something is hobby or work. Regarding refining, this is the cheapest hobby I ever had. :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Apr 7, 2015)

jeneje said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Almost no artist plans on making money from his art in the beginning. That's why he's a true artist. Its a labor of love!
> ...



:lol: 

Or starving refiners! :mrgreen:


----------



## JHS (Apr 7, 2015)

You rock mod.more gold in two days then some have gotten in five years.
John


----------



## METLMASHER (Apr 7, 2015)

Excellent work! That gold is very nice, and I hope it paid you well. Whether in experience, dollars, or joy, it makes no difference to me, but I hope it was all three. 8)


----------



## heliman4141 (Apr 7, 2015)

modtheworld44 said:


> For all
> 
> Just thought I would let yall see what I got paid for two 12hour days of work.Keep in mind that when I bought the material spot was around $1167.00 an ounce and I sold at $1218.10 earlier today and made $499.42.So how much an hour was that I made.Sure beats $10.00 an hour in my opinion.Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...




Hi Mod,
One thing I was thinking about mentioning to you is on your next batches you may want to hang onto your Gold if you can swing it because like stocks its value can rise dramaticly & right now its value has dropped.
Im hanging onto all my Silver & Gold as investment for when I retire BUT if something happens on the economic level on the Planet that forces PM prices to seriously spike up id sell in a nano sec. At that point is when one should sell their hard earned Gold if they can afford to hang onto it for some time. Gold & Silver is a long term investment at best usually & the market has been pretty stable at a low point for some time now. The next spike will be huge when people loose faith in American paper dollars ( most likely backed by empty vaults) its not if, just when is all. Im praying the Feds ponzi scheme at least lasts another 3 yrs. by then im totally out of all debt. The bank and any debt owed is the enemy in a market crash & this next one is going to be a whopper to have to cope with, will make 2008 look like a pleasure ride in comparison.

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Apr 8, 2015)

Palladium said:


> :lol:
> 
> Or starving refiners! :mrgreen:



I resemble that remark :lol: :mrgreen: 

Jerry (mod) 8) 

Kurt


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 19, 2015)

I went and sold this gold Friday,I got paid $336.67 for a spot of $1202.40.I spent a total of 36 hours on the two batches it took to get this gold and chemicals where free.

I also picked up another $40.00 load and found this nice old toshiba ceramic chip.I think I have seen one in another post but don't remember what the subject for the thread was.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## JHS (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice job Mod.
Looks like you'll have some chips to toll refine soon.
john


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 19, 2015)

JHS said:


> Nice job Mod.
> Looks like you'll have some chips to toll refine soon.
> john



JHS

Thanks.I don't recall talking about a toll for that refine you asked me to do.You asked me to refine the chips I said ok,which in turn sealed the deal.So since no price was mentioned from either of us before the deal was sealed it's for free not toll.The only payment I want is the data that I'm going to get from running it,That in it's self is payment enough for me.Why? I can use that data to make future purchases by visual inspection of material.This will also come out better for you verses your last toll refine encounter guaranteed.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 19, 2015)

Mod, was that gold refined once?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2015)

acpeacemaker said:


> Mod, was that gold refined once?



I was just going to ask the same thing because it does look like it could benefit from some extra work.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 19, 2015)

acpeacemaker said:


> Mod, was that gold refined once?




acpeacemaker


Yes just once,good eye.I only need to refine once for my buyer,which for the price is good enough for me and him.When I finally get my business license I'll up the purity even more,for when I start carrying larger amounts directly to the refineries.I can take it up to about 5-6 nines with no problems,just don't have to right now because my buyer is satisfied with what I bring him.I still don't understand how yall guy's keep saying you can't make money doing it my way.I'll get paid again in two weeks,my next pay check will be for 15+grams.

The way I see it I have refined 22.5grams in under a month and recovered all my money,so now to go after all profits.When you do as much research,studying,and cross referencing as I do it pays you in more than one way.People I meet in this field tell me all the time "I been doing this since before you were born",yeah well how fast do you learn and understand compared to me.I not saying I'm smarter than any one,just faster than average.Well maybe I'm just the Dummy I always believed my self to be....Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a smile on my face when I type this Mod, so there's no angst in what I'm about to ask/say. So there's no need to think I'm having a pop mate.

With the amount of research, studying and cross referencing that you're doing I'm surprised that you could produce a button like that even from a first refine. Regardless of whether I refine fast, or slowly I can't remember the last time I produced a button like that one. 8) 8) 

I'd cry myself to sleep if I did 8) :shock:


----------



## jeneje (Apr 19, 2015)

modtheworld44 said:


> I can take it up to about 5-6 nines with no problems,just don't have to right now because my buyer is satisfied with what I bring him.


Got to ask here, How do you get 6 nines gold purity?

Ken


----------



## MarcoP (Apr 19, 2015)

jeneje said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > I can take it up to about 5-6 nines with no problems,just don't have to right now because my buyer is satisfied with what I bring him.
> ...


That's how Lou does http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=3079
Also curious about mod's way, cheers.

Marco


----------



## Palladium (Apr 19, 2015)

That's the spirit! Just the other day my 8 year old was working on building a time machine!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 19, 2015)

Palladium said:


> That's the spirit! Just the other day my 8 year old was working on building a time machine!



Just a FYI if they haven't found out cardboard doesn't hold up without the duct tape.


----------



## Geo (Apr 19, 2015)

Palladium said:


> That's the spirit! Just the other day my 8 year old was working on building a time machine!



I got a chuckle out of that. With what I think I know, I can't get gold chemically pure. Since .999 is bullion grade, that three extra 9's purer may be a stretch.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 19, 2015)

spaceships said:


> I have a smile on my face when I type this Mod, so there's no angst in what I'm about to ask/say. So there's no need to think I'm having a pop mate.
> 
> With the amount of research, studying and cross referencing that you're doing I'm surprised that you could produce a button like that even from a first refine. Regardless of whether I refine fast, or slowly I can't remember the last time I produced a button like that one. 8) 8)
> 
> I'd cry myself to sleep if I did 8) :shock:



spaceships

I concur that the button is not of my best quality,so I'll do a little show and tell.
This is the type of gold I can produce when ever I feel the need to,my current buyer dilutes my percentages so he get my once refined gold and is ok with that.If you look at the picture with the buttons,you will see what my powders from pictures look like as finished product.The biggest button was Sharkhook's and the other three are mine.Me and Sharkhook went to another one of my buyers and sold the gold for 96%.I have zoomed the pictures in on my tablet so that when you click them you can see what your looking at better.The powders were not washed and went straight to melt to get those buttons.So instead of crying I want you to have some sweet dreamsLOL.We have talked once before on the phone,so it's alot easer to understand the words you write to me and how you really mean them so no worries there mate.Thanks in advance.




jeneje said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > I can take it up to about 5-6 nines with no problems,just don't have to right now because my buyer is satisfied with what I bring him.
> ...



jeneje

It's kinda Ironically funny how MarcoP was able to answer your question so quickly.Guess it pays to read the forum after all.Thanks in advance.




MarcoP said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > modtheworld44 said:
> ...



MarcoP

That is one of the ways to do it,But like we always say "There's more than one way to skin a cat".Thanks for answering his question so fast.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## jeneje (Apr 19, 2015)

Mod, you are saying you can get 999.999 pure gold if you want. Please explain to the forum what process you use to achieve this measure of purity. Here is what i found in a search for gold purity standards. 


*In the U.S. the purity of gold in a piece is expressed in kt or karats (not to be confused with carats – a measure of mass for pearls and gemstones). The highest karat is 24, hence 24kt gold jewelry is pure gold. Gold with a lower karat count, such as 18kt, contains impurities. These impurities are added to increase durability, alter color, or cheapen the gold.

But there is more than one way to look at gold purity. What karats actually measure is called millesimal fineness. Millesimal fineness is the measure of gold (or other precious metal) compared to other impurities in parts per thousand. For example, 24kt gold has a millesimal fineness of 999 or higher, while 18kt gold is only 750. Millesimal fineness stamps on gold products are more commonly used in other countries over the karat stamp, which is favored in the U.S. and Canada. 

The use of millesimal fineness has created some lingo among jewelers and refiners. You may hear a piece of jewelry is “four nines fine” or “one nine fine.” These would be 999.9 and 900 in millesimal fineness, respectively. Chances are though, you’ve never come across the elusive “six nines fine.” At 999.999 millesimal fineness, it’s the purest form of gold ever produced.*

As a home refiner i think three-nines five is going to be the best we can achieve. As always i may be wrong. Notice the underline in the above.

Ken


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey mod, sorry for all the questions but what is the middle pic of?


----------



## Palladium (Apr 19, 2015)

The dates say 2013 & 2014 ?


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 19, 2015)

jeneje said:


> Mod, you are saying you can get 999.999 pure gold if you want. Please explain to the forum what process you use to achieve this measure of purity. Here is what i found in a search for gold purity standards.
> 
> 
> *In the U.S. the purity of gold in a piece is expressed in kt or karats (not to be confused with carats – a measure of mass for pearls and gemstones). The highest karat is 24, hence 24kt gold jewelry is pure gold. Gold with a lower karat count, such as 18kt, contains impurities. These impurities are added to increase durability, alter color, or cheapen the gold.
> ...



jeneje

When you read something you should always pay attention to what your reading instead of skimming it.What part of 5-6 nines are you not understanding.Here let me help you the hyphen indicates in between not definitively 6.If you keep insisting on trying to turn my words around on me you can stop posting your non since in my threads.I have given you many chances to learn what I know and you have declined and tried to ridicule me ever since.Your the one with the fancy lab setup and the one claiming to know refining so why don't you show us how to do it.I never promised to show or explain anything.Remember I'm the dummy of the forum and don't know any thing.If you want to know so bad from me,I'll give you a one time deal of $20.00 an hour and a minimum of 12hours to teach you what you want to know(and thats cash up front).Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 19, 2015)

acpeacemaker said:


> Hey mod, sorry for all the questions but what is the middle pic of?



acpeacemaker


If your referring to the middle picture of the last batch of photos,That would be the gold I dropped out of solution with Smb.The far right button is what it melted into.Thanks in advance.




Palladium said:


> The dates say 2013 & 2014 ?



Palladium

You talking about the dates that they were taken.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Sorry I thought it might have been foils with other stuff. I'm on a HD phone so that could interfere with my visuals. The circled (right) I thought resembled a lot like a piece of trimmed fingers. Notice the sharp edge. You dropped this with smb?


----------



## jeneje (Apr 19, 2015)

modtheworld44 said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > Mod, you are saying you can get 999.999 pure gold if you want. Please explain to the forum what process you use to achieve this measure of purity. Here is what i found in a search for gold purity standards.
> ...


First off, this kind of response is not called for. Second, you can't teach me anything. Third, you are the one who posted if you wanted to you could get 5-6 nines fine gold. *That is Bull Sh*t*. Forth, i have a shed outside with some glassware in it and a homemade hood and scrubber that i built from posts here on this forum. Fifth, i never have ever called myself a refiner, i am a hobbyist.

Ken


----------



## Palladium (Apr 19, 2015)

$20/hr. Yall better jump all over that. I get upwards of $200/hr to teach what little i know by the high standards you have presented on this thread. Maybe you should just go into teaching? I personally think your full of it but that's just me.


----------



## Geo (Apr 19, 2015)

Jerry, In all the time I have known you, I have tried to talk you into using some moderation when it comes to making your wild claims. If you can purify gold to five 9's like you claim, please post the assay of your gold with any date showing five 9's and I will defend you forever. If you can't show the assay, please don't make wild claims like this.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 19, 2015)

Okay, I have tried to keep out of this thread but the tone of it makes me step in.

Geo makes a very good point and a calm post. I think more of you should follow his example and calm down.

1. modtheworld44 have made a claim of being able to produce at least 5 nines of fineness gold.

2. Several other posters have called him out on that, pointing out that knowing where on the forum a procedure of 6 nines of gold is posted is not proof of being able to make that.

I'm not interested in any more posts from either side until some proof of at least 5 nines fineness of gold can be presented. That means it is up to modtheworld44 to produce the proof in the form of an assay report that shows that quality. Until he PM:s me or any other moderator with that proof I'm locking this thread. 

No, an XRF printout is *NOT* a proof of any quality in that range, XRF isn't that precise. Nor is a picture of yellow gold powder or a shiny button any proof.

Jerry, any more claims that you can make 5 - 6 nines of fineness now on in any thread must be followed by an assay report. I will have my eyes on you, I read every post on this forum.

Until such a proof can be presented I suggest that no one believes in Jerry when he says he can produce 5 nines gold.

Anyone that have an issue with this send me a PM.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 19, 2015)

You can't accurately determine the purity directly, even at 4 nines. Not x-ray. Not fire assay. No direct method I know of is reliable! You can determine the total amount of impurities and then subtract from 100. We used to do this by sending a sample out to a spectro lab and getting a "full spectro". Today , I think ICP is used for this. I would say that, today, if ICP wasn't used, the results are meaningless. I probably will be corrected on this.


----------

